# Flypen..



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Just moved 22 pullets to the grass in flypen, cleaning day.... Scrub down with brush and bleach water, roll the 300 feet of water hose I have out turn it on fill it up and let the sun heat it.. For hot water rinse. Just what I do.. By 3:00 it's hot (not hot enough) but better than cold right out of spicket.. Time to get busy ! Here's some pics. 

Cog


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's some more added to the flypen and i just gave them all 40-50 red wigglers from one of my worm bins.. These are triple Bs my creation using some top secret recipe.-black bearded Bantys (Abes) name after Abraham Lincoln... And RIR, Doms & Lorps.. 

Thanks for lookin
Cog


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet little group. Nice you still have some grass in your fly pen too. 

I went for lunch today and they had s cute display at the market so I thought I would share.


----------

